
Google Fortunetelling – Predict your future - sander
http://betagoogle.com/
======
Unflavored
No HTTPS,

Ran a whois against the domain and found out,

Domain Name: betagoogle.com

Registrant Name: Edwin Fennema

Registrant Organization: BrainMedia

Registrant Street: Bijlmermeerstraat 16A

Registrant City: HOOFDDORP

~~~
sander
So?

~~~
HerpDerpLerp
So it is not from google it is trying to raise awareness through deception
which is probably not the way to go about it.

~~~
brudgers
I'm not sure I disagree, so I wonder how should they have gone about it in
order to have been more successful in attracting your attention?

